# שדה תעופה



## dcx97

Hello,

I know that שדה means "field" and תעופה means "flying". Therefore, שדה תעופה means "field of flying" and thus "airport". My question is: why didn't it change into שדת תעופה?

Thanks!


----------



## Drink

Only the feminine _-a_ ending changes to _-at_. The masculine _-e_ ending does not get a _t_.


----------



## dcx97

Oh, I see. And I think the ה in שדה is pronounced, as opposed to being silent as in משפּחה and עוגה.


----------



## Drink

No, it's silent.


----------



## dcx97

Oh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## Ali Smith

But these days נמל תעופה is used more often than שדה תעופה, right?


----------



## Techref

Ali Smith said:


> But these days נמל תעופה is used more often than שדה תעופה, right?



Seems so.
I kept hearing people say שדה in short.
הגיע לשדה


----------



## shalom00

It depends on the place.
There are small airfields that do not function as ports and are not called נמל תעודה.
For example, the airfield in Hertzlia.


----------



## Techref

ohh
Do probably domestic airports and airfields are termed  שדה תעופה
Airports like  נתב״ג are the נמל תעודה


----------

